# Audi 80/90 picture request



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

I'm looking for some nice pics of Audi 80s or 90s. I've found a few good pics on the web but I bet you guys have much better ones. I'm looking at a 1990 80q tonight and I need some inspiration.
Thanks


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*

Always ready to show off









Love this one


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*WOW*


----------



## yellowbomb (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: WOW (GoldenAudiB4)*

You have a nice car Golden! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*

I say get a 90 quattro if at all possible. Much nicer than the 80 in terms of equipment.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (TabulaRasa)*

Nice guys, keep em coming.
I bought the 80q, I couldn't pass up the deal. I'm used to Rabbits, so equipment wise even the 80 is loaded.


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*

Well you find a lot more modifications for the 80 b/c they made 80t in europe so just get in touch with somebody there and ~vuala!!~


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (GoldenAudiB4)*

I must say I love the lines of the 90. All around it just looks right to me. I rarely see any 80's around here, they are kinda rare. When I was in Australia they were a dime a dozen, but then they had hardly any 90's.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (VWVancouver)*

Appearing in it's natural habitat with dirty brake dust covered wheels:








http://photos.yahoo.com/quattro90cs


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (TabulaRasa)*

I didn't know you were Mr. T?!?!?!?! hehehe just checking out the rest of your pics. Nice


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (VWVancouver)*




















































































































































































is that enough?










[Modified by audiphile, 12:50 PM 3-14-2002]


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (audiphile)*

Thats great, thanks man!


----------



## HyeRollR (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*



















[Modified by HyeRollR, 5:15 AM 3-15-2002]


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*

My fav is this pic: 
A guy in germany emailed it to me, and I want to get my 93 looking like it but in audi/vw blue.


----------



## audi9028 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*

here is a pic


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (audi9028)*

heres my baby:








at night:








-b


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (MtnSurferX)*

TTT


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*

This is my '92 Cabriolet 2.3E and my cousin Glenn's '89 Coupe 2.3E.


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (BUNNYLOVE)*








http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/26292/my_audi_with_rims2.jpg


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (Primos90Sport)*

LOL. There you go. I hate AW's format.









[Modified by TabulaRasa, 2:06 PM 3-20-2002]


[Modified by TabulaRasa, 2:07 PM 3-20-2002]


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (TabulaRasa)*

HeHe thanks a lot, I was pretty suprised to see my car up there. LoL I figured it out, how to post a pic. Thanks again,
Primo


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 picture request (Primos90Sport)*

What? You thought I was gonna let this thread die?


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: WOW (GoldenAudiB4)*

GoldenAudiB4,
What's that front spoiler you have in your car? It looks like RS2, but it isn't... That silver car also has the same front.


[Modified by Heksi, 10:46 AM 3-24-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: WOW (Heksi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]GoldenAudiB4,
What's that front spoiler you have in your car? It looks like RS2, but it isn't... That silver car also has the same front.[HR][/HR]​ It's a fully painted 98-00 Cabriolet bumper. The late Cabrio uses the same fog light and turn signal as the RS2.


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: WOW (PerL)*

Wow... I didn't realize it was Cabriolet's.








Looks great, more subtle than the RS2-bumper that all B4-tuners lust after. It just make the front look so heavy, especially when the rear bumper is original.
I guess there are other Cabriolet parts too, that you could use to "update" a B4..? Interior, for example. Are there any differences (other than steering wheels) in late Cabriolets, compared to '93-'95 B4??


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: WOW (Heksi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I guess there are other Cabriolet parts too, that you could use to "update" a B4..? Interior, for example. Are there any differences (other than steering wheels) in late Cabriolets, compared to '93-'95 B4??[HR][/HR]​Dashboard is identical. Front seats have headrests that are similar to the A4/A6 etc. Doorpanels and rear seat area are all specific to the Cabrio. Shame, really, as the door panels have nice speaker pods with place for 6,5" drivers. Rear seat is tiny, my longest trip in the rear seat of my car was 30 minutes (we were 4 adult men in my car) and that was more than enough for me







At least we had the roof down so head room was no concern.


----------



## pao11 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: WOW (Heksi)*

what front bumper do the red one and silver one have..b/c im thinking of buying the rs2 hood bumper grill,and lights for my 91' 80...is that the same bumper


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: WOW (pao11)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what front bumper do the red one and silver one have..b/c im thinking of buying the rs2 hood bumper grill,and lights for my 91' 80...is that the same bumper[HR][/HR]​read post 2 above yours


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: WOW (cottageboy)*

just cruisin the tex'
nice rides!!


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: WOW*




















[Modified by evilman69, 3:51 PM 4-14-2002]


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: WOW (evilman69)*

^^^Looks nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is that Negaro Blue (from the S4s?)


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: WOW (blkaudicq)*

nope it is actually jazz blue from VW......i found it looked a lot better and shifts colors much more. From a dark blue to a light blue.


----------

